# Genx Letro vs. EP wtf



## Bigb21084 (Jun 30, 2011)

Any reason one seems alcohol based and the other is not??
YUUCK!!!!!


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Jun 30, 2011)

It increases the shelf life and ensures sterility when something such as alcohol is used.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 1, 2011)

Rats need to get hammered too...


----------



## CG (Jul 1, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> rats need to get hammered too...



best. Comment. Ever.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Jul 4, 2011)

Lol, fair enough... As long as it  doesn't harm my furry little friends


----------

